# Can I caramelise sweetener?



## Sally W (Feb 21, 2018)

Does anyone know of a sweetener that will caramelise? 
I’ve got a fab Nigella recipe that involves heating sugar in a pan with water till it caramelises...I’ve got Sukrin brown sugar.
Hopefully someone @markparrott might know?


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 21, 2018)

From what I've just had a look at on google, sweetener isn't easy to caramelise at all but hopefully someone will be along with an answer soon  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 21, 2018)

Hmmm.  Well, I've never managed to get sweetener to caramelise, but there is this stuff called Inulin.  I've got some but haven't used it yet.  There is a recipe in Tom Kerridge's Dopamine Diet book where he makes a creme caramel & uses Inulin to caramelise the top with a blowtorch.  So by this assumption, Inulin should caramelise.  It is very low GI so shouldn't affect BG's much (in theory) & I don't know how sweet it is so not sure how much you should use.  It's available online.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 21, 2018)

If you make crème caramel in individual ramekin dishes, using a blowtorch it takes less than half a teaspoon of sugar to obtain a more than satisfactory crust - No 1 chef daughter has tried sweetener (but not inulin Mark) and it doesn't.

Even with sugar, if you only have the grill to caramelise - you need more than double the amount.

Cut out a few grams of carb elsewhere to accommodate it would be easier I think?


----------



## Sally W (Feb 21, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Hmmm.  Well, I've never managed to get sweetener to caramelise, but there is this stuff called Inulin.  I've got some but haven't used it yet.  There is a recipe in Tom Kerridge's Dopamine Diet book where he makes a creme caramel & uses Inulin to caramelise the top with a blowtorch.  So by this assumption, Inulin should caramelise.  It is very low GI so shouldn't affect BG's much (in theory) & I don't know how sweet it is so not sure how much you should use.  It's available online.


I have some inulin. It’s not too sweet.
The recipe is caramelised croissant pudding where you caramelise sugar, pour eggs and whiskey over croissants and bake. Very naughty! I so want to do it for a dinner party. Maybe I’ll just have a taster. Ps made the coconut flatbreads  dopamine diet book for curry and they’re fab. Thanks Mark!


----------



## Sally W (Feb 21, 2018)

trophywench said:


> If you make crème caramel in individual ramekin dishes, using a blowtorch it takes less than half a teaspoon of sugar to obtain a more than satisfactory crust - No 1 chef daughter has tried sweetener (but not inulin Mark) and it doesn't.
> 
> Even with sugar, if you only have the grill to caramelise - you need more than double the amount.
> 
> Cut out a few grams of carb elsewhere to accommodate it would be easier I think?


Thanks. I may just have it as my treat of the week instead then


----------

